#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > [手繪] (怨念)加奧獸+莉莉娜

## a70701111

很久以前畫的其中一張
傳上來跟大家分享
不過會不會有人已經忘記這部動畫拉XD
因為已經過了好久的時間了……

----------


## 寸太

這卡通我是看過啦^^
不過台灣電視上沒撥過這隻喔^^
這是數碼寶貝
p s 我是線上看有看到^^

----------


## Hewie

啊！好久沒看數碼寶貝了！
已經沒太大的印象了，畢竟是小時候看的。
畫風有種可愛的感覺！

----------


## a70701111

TO：寸太
全名稱為『數碼寶貝拯救者』。
這篇台灣沒有撥過阿？
因為我是看網路上的，所以很早就萌到這隻了。
可惜是這隻的旁邊也就只有莉莉娜有可能跟他畫在一起，所以算是怨念。
不過，在拯救者裡面就會出現『皇家十二位聖騎士』(劇場版有到第十三位)，個人覺得這十二隻就帥多了……有興趣可以查查看。
謝謝回文。

TO：Laiyanis
數碼要全部記得，就是個不容易的事情。
有可愛就好了……不過有獸倒是問我加奧的身體有穿什麼？
我整個就囧掉了，因為我沒有想到這個問題……
建議可以去看看新版(應該算舊了)的聖騎士的十三隻，看起來都挺不錯的。
謝謝你的回文喔。

----------


## 納貝留斯

數碼寶貝啊，好懷念喔。
以前很迷這部動畫，但是台灣只播到第四季無限地帶就沒播。
一到四季裡面我喜歡的就是第一季的迪路獸和第四季的冰熊獸。

----------


## a70701111

TO：naberius
所以整個『數碼寶貝拯救者』才會這麼多人都不知道瞜？
因為拯救者也算是很舊的動畫了。
也不知道是為什麼，後面有很多續部都會被腰斬。
迪路獸跟冰熊獸阿？
也讓我想要翻以前的來看啦……

----------


## 納貝留斯

> 所以整個『數碼寶貝拯救者』才會這麼多人都不知道瞜？
> 因為拯救者也算是很舊的動畫了。
> 也不知道是為什麼，後面有很多續部都會被腰斬。


這是個人感想：
主因我想應該是第四季的關係，無限地帶前面的劇情帶給觀眾非常大的震撼。

因為大多數的觀眾都是從第一季就開始看起，到了第三紀馴獸師之王的時候也都已經有一定的年齡，結果無限地帶一開播，這些死忠的觀眾看見前面收視年齡層偏低的劇情時都囧了。而這極大的差異的劇情風格也嚇跑了一些從馴獸師之王才開始看起的觀眾。  :jcdragon-tea:

----------


## 寸太

根據我的朋友說過
看了四季的數碼寶貝的感想
第一季：還不錯
第二季：還可以，不過加了合體進化
第三季：囧(人跟數碼寶貝合體)
第四季：……無言(人變數碼寶)
也許是從第三季開始，慢慢沒人想看了吧^^|||

----------


## a70701111

TO：naberius
要這麼說也對，因為他的年份真的拖太久了。
在加上我只看到1.2就直接跳拯救者，對於3跟4我也只看數碼寶貝而已……
所以才會有這樣的感覺吧。

TO：寸太
也難怪拯救者沒有很多人知道了。
可是，我真的覺得整就者可以去看看，因為劇情的走向跟第一部很類似。
而且還會指出數碼世界的本身……
但這樣也要歸功於第二部姊的太漂亮了拉。

----------


## 寸太

先跟大家說個好消息
數碼寶貝05正式在台撥出
上週日無意發現的
週的5:30在中視(家教之前)
5:00有沒有我可不知道
不過不要抱太大的期望
因為加奧獸的中文配音員比日文的還難聽= =|||

----------

